# Epic Editor V. 5.1



## da_ruler00 (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Epic Editor Version 5.1 von Arbortext Online bestellen kann?


----------



## JDad (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

es ist zwar ein wenig spät, um auf deine Frage zu antworten aber vielleicht hiflt es ja jemandem, der gerade auf der Suche nach dem Epic Editor ist.

Den Namen Epic Editor gibt es nicht mehr. Dieser heißt nun Arbortext Editor, da die Entwicklung des Epic Editors von der Firma Arbortext übernommen wurde. Im Juli 2005 wurde Arbortext von Parametric Technology Corporation (PTC) übernommen. http://www.ptc.com/.

Den Epic bzw. den Arbortext Editor gibt es aktuell in der Version 5.3. Diese kann auf der o. g. Seite geordert werden.

Gruß


----------

